# Battery Holders



## Eidolon (May 30, 2016)

Looking for those plastic cases that I see people posting for holding CR123s and AA size batteries but I can't Google up similar products. Can anyone direct me to a few options? I have also been drooling over various CPFers Pelican setups for storage - you guys continue to cost me a lot of money. Do people EDC any spare batteries? How many?

I've considered doing some battery storage in the car but I have concerns about heat during 100 degree days amplified by being inside the car as well.


----------



## bykfixer (May 30, 2016)

Battery junction sells some nice Pelican battery cases.

Click on 'gear' the 'protective storage' or something.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 30, 2016)

Is this the type you're looking for?





Also welcome to CPF!


----------



## Timothybil (May 30, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> Is this the type you're looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are called StoreACell, and work quite well for AAA, AA, C, and D cells. I have seen comments where they were not recommended for protected Li-Ion cells as the protection circuits added to the diameter of the cell enough to make a very tight fit. Enough so that the wrappers sometimes tore, exposing the bare cell casing. I have used them for 14500 IMR cells without that occurring, but then again, IMR cells aren't protected. 
Amazon, Ebay, Banggood, Gearbest, all sell the semi-transparent polyethylene cases that snap open and closed, usually in two or four cell versions. They look a lot like the travel cases one can buy to pack a bar of soap, and usually sell for a couple of dollars.


----------



## CLHC (May 30, 2016)

Eidolon said:


> Looking for those plastic cases that I see people posting for holding CR123s . . .


For CR123 Batteries I'm using these:










Hope you find what you're looking for and enjoy!


----------



## Woods Walker (May 30, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> Those are called StoreACell, and work quite well for AAA, AA, C, and D cells. I have seen comments where they were not recommended for protected Li-Ion cells as the protection circuits added to the diameter of the cell enough to make a very tight fit. Enough so that the wrappers sometimes tore, exposing the bare cell casing. I have used them for 14500 IMR cells without that occurring, but then again, IMR cells aren't protected.
> Amazon, Ebay, Banggood, Gearbest, all sell the semi-transparent polyethylene cases that snap open and closed, usually in two or four cell versions. They look a lot like the travel cases one can buy to pack a bar of soap, and usually sell for a couple of dollars.



I also have some which are made just for 18650 which works but never tried to put a protected 14500 in my AA ones.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 30, 2016)

The clear case ones are also good though have broke the inside plastic divider slit things on a few but that did not degrade the field effectiveness.


----------



## CLHC (May 30, 2016)

For AA / AAA Batteries, I simply use this:


----------



## Eidolon (May 30, 2016)

That's exactly what I was looking for gentlemen, thank you very much.


----------



## TKC (May 30, 2016)

*I have this case from InAnyCase.com: *http://www.inanycase.com/product/1020-UF0703-FT.html* *


----------



## Woods Walker (May 30, 2016)

SF makes (not sure if they still make them) some of the best battery holders. I think they have a smaller 4 battery holder as well. It's probably the most durable on I own.





The below one can carry 2x18650 or 4XCR123 depending on orientation.


----------



## Eidolon (May 30, 2016)

I actually picked up the MD2 because of your review of it Woods Walker. It's such a great light, and one of the reason I now need a reason to stock and store 123s!

I'm going to dremel off that lanyard holding part of the clip tomorrow with an abrasive cutter, then sand it down with a wheel. But otherwise the light is a dream.


----------



## tech25 (May 30, 2016)

A case that I use is a waterproof match case- holds an 18650 or 2 cr123's. 

Can be found in any camping supply store or online for about $2.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 30, 2016)

Eidolon said:


> I actually picked up the MD2 because of your review of it Woods Walker. It's such a great light, and one of the reason I now need a reason to stock and store 123s!
> 
> I'm going to dremel off that lanyard holding part of the clip tomorrow with an abrasive cutter, then sand it down with a wheel. But otherwise the light is a dream.



Cool! Gene makes a nice light and drop-in. The Malkoff junkies have cost me a bunch of money over the years. Then again I guess I am a junkie as well.


----------



## Jbones (May 31, 2016)

I really like the case star 18650 battery cases on Amazon, they'll hold 2 18650's or 4 cr123a's each and are waterproof. Keep em in the tool bag at all times. The batteries rattle in there a little bit so it's not a tight fit but they can handle it

They're similar to food containers that have the silicone bead that seals it up airtight with 4 snaps


----------



## david57strat (May 31, 2016)

Pelican 1010 cases are my personal favorite.

08-31-17 - I Edited out all the dead picture links, since I was previously using Photobucket. No more. My newer contribution to this thread, with some newer pictures added, as well, can be found in Post # 35.

You can go two layers deep, with 18650 batteries, or you can house 4 26650 batteries.
Airtight, crush proof, water proof, with one-way air purge valve. Amazing little cases!


----------



## jonwkng (May 31, 2016)

Besides the StorACell and Pelican systems, I use the BatteryClip (Available in 8x CR123 & 10x AA clips) and Thyrm's Cell Vault (3x CR123 or 2x AA).


----------



## MX421 (Jun 1, 2016)

I like the storacell holders on B&H or Powerpax brand on Illumn. Although probably not as durable, I also like the single cell silicone 18650 holders on Illumn. I also have a few of the plastic cases and have tried the match holders and pill cases. Best of all though, i like to get flashlights to hold my batteries


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jun 1, 2016)

I tried the Stor-a-Cell (a.k.a. Powerpax) holders with my Eneloop Pro batteries, but they did not work. 

The batteries were so tight that the wrappers were in danger of being torn. 

Those holders depend on a tight fit. For primary batteries that's probably fine. You only need to put a primary battery in the holder once or twice during its lifetime. When, however, you have a rechargeable battery that you expect to push in and out of the holder hundreds of times, the tight fit will inevitably lead to rubbing and abrasion.

In addition, the metal contacts on both ends of a battery are exposed when it is clipped into a Stor-a-cell holder. One end is recessed; the other is not. If you toss one of these into a tray of small screws and nuts, and shake it up a little, a short-circuit is unlikely. It is not, however, impossible. 

I decided to go with holders that encase a battery completely.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 1, 2016)

Mine seem to hold Duracell Durlocks (Eneloop pros rebagged I think) just fine. That said it wouldn't take much of a manufacturing size disparity to negate that.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 1, 2016)

david57strat said:


> Pelican 1010 cases are my personal favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are well worth the $.

For differing lights I tape the number the given light uses together with clear tape and store them in bubble wrap sacks available at office supply stores. 
Not that I bought them since Malkoff ships his products in them. So the Malkoff flu left me with a whole bunch of them.


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 1, 2016)

I like the TK20, i have it too!! 



Woods Walker said:


> Is this the type you're looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 3, 2016)

CLHC said:


> For AA / AAA Batteries, I simply use this:



I do the same at times.

Other times I carry a spare light as a battery carrier.. I can steal the battery out of it, or, if my primary light is lost, or breaks, I have a backup battery in a working light

I edc pocket carry a Maratac, the other two are battery carriers that live in various pouches 





I sewed some compartments into this guatemalan zippered pouch so things dont scratch each other





on the right is the CountyComm AAA carrier.. its a nice option too

Im a fan of various zip pouches, very versatile





this little slip is from Case knives.. it holds batteries very well also.. they come in different sizes





This is a RaySkin Mission Wallet, it lives in my daybag (aka manpurse), with a small case pocket slip holding two AAA, plus an AAA light, Space Pen, and Knife, along with spare credit card, trippleA card, and a picture of my friend Benjamin


----------



## straightShot (Jun 5, 2016)

I use the Powermax/Storacell holders for my Eneloop AA and AAAs, 9vs, 18650s, and CR123s. The batteries all fit well into the holders. I use the 4 pack holders for carrying extra batteries as needed when out in the field and use bright orange to aid in visibility when packed with gear. I use the yellow 12 pack AA holders for storage when home. These holders help keep me organized, and they work well.


----------



## irongate (Jun 5, 2016)

CLHC said:


> For AA / AAA Batteries, I simply use this:



Same bottle I use, carry one 18650 and some AA'S also in it. or a couple of $50. notes if you want to.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 5, 2016)

irongate said:


> Same bottle I use, carry . . . in it . . . a couple of $50 notes . . .


You gave me something to think about. Thanks!


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 6, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> I tried the Stor-a-Cell (a.k.a. Powerpax) holders with my Eneloop Pro batteries, but they did not work.



Thanks for sharing your experience. 

It just cost me $2.02 for 4 AAA cases off Amazon, with Free Shipping





plus one of these waterproof CR123 cases for $1.09, also Free Shipping..


----------



## bmstrong (Feb 10, 2017)

Great thread. I just ran across the CellVault myself:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQTEJKyFSNx/


----------



## phoenixcatapult (Feb 10, 2017)

Thyrm's Cell Vault for molle carry
surefire SC1 for 6 CR123A
511 battery case
countycomm battery holder
condor battery case


----------



## novice (Feb 13, 2017)

A 'standard' sized prescription plastic pill bottle (_please_ don't ask me to define this) will very tightly hold an IMR 26650 cell, but only with the lid on one way. If you can find an 'uninflated 2-litre soda bottle' with a _blue_ cap, buy one and try it for 2x18650. Lighthound (R.I.P.) used to sell them. They were cheap, waterproof, and practically indestructible. The white-capped ones sold by Countycomm have different internal dimensions, and will not hold 4xCR123a, let alone 2x18650.


----------



## xxLumian (Feb 14, 2017)

I've been using a Maxpedition Volta for awhile now and even though I have a few issues with it I still like it quite a lot. Works well for carrying the basic AA/AAA/CR123's
For just carrying those types of batteries it works well but if you have AAA's in there they tend to rattle around so I just keep a small 2"-3" piece of paracord to stuff next to the batteries, stops them moving around and making noise.
Gotta second the Thyrm CellVault as well. Don't have any but have heard good things about them and they look solid. Probably going to have to pick a few up soon


----------



## RedLED (Feb 25, 2017)

Eidolon said:


> Looking for those plastic cases that I see people posting for holding CR123s and AA size batteries but I can't Google up similar products. Can anyone direct me to a few options? I have also been drooling over various CPFers Pelican setups for storage - you guys continue to cost me a lot of money. Do people EDC any spare batteries? How many?
> 
> I've considered doing some battery storage in the car but I have concerns about heat during 100 degree days amplified by being inside the car as well.


Dont worry about the heat, I carry quite a few spare CR 123's in our vehicles at out desert home, for years, and never a problem. And we get 120+ degree days. 

You may want to rotate them into service every now and then, as heat is bad for batteries. But you still need the backups with you hot or cold. 

Does anyone know how these temps. can damage batteries? 

Best,

RL


----------



## RedLED (Feb 25, 2017)

If you fly, the TSA requires all lithium batteries to be in a holder or container, not loose in carry on, and checked baggage. Funny thing, the last flight I took the airline announced aboard the aircraft, before push back, that if you had any lithium batteries to turn them over to a flight attendant. Do they mean my $100.00 camera batteries, too?

Either that was the first time I have heard this, or it was the first time I listened. No way I would turn over any of my batteries, as I am taking them for a reason.


----------



## irongate (Feb 25, 2017)

bmstrong said:


> Great thread. I just ran across the CellVault myself:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQTEJKyFSNx/



Those work really nice for hanging on a backpack or even on your belt.


----------



## david57strat (Aug 31, 2017)

Over the past five years, the Pelican 1010 case has remained my go to battery case - even for traveling. Water proof, dust proof, shock proof, with a one-way air purge valve.


----------



## The Hawk (Aug 31, 2017)

Several ways to carry spare batteries already suggested, so I won't add to them. However, to answer your question of carrying spare batteries: Yes, I always carry spares. Enough to resupply whatever light I am currently using as my EDC.


----------



## jon_slider (Aug 31, 2017)

david57strat said:


> Pelican 1010 case


That Pelican 1010 for ~$10 looks like a great option. Thanks for posting pics too.
Size: 5.44 x 4.17 x 2.125” 
Volume = 48.2 cubic inches

Something similar, for ~$12, 5.88 times greater volume, but no vent:
11.63 x 8.13 x 3
Volume 283.65


----------



## david57strat (Sep 1, 2017)

jon_slider said:


> That Pelican 1010 for ~$10 looks like a great option. Thanks for posting pics too.
> Size: 5.44 x 4.17 x 2.125”
> Volume = 48.2 cubic inches
> 
> ...



The price seems nice, but it doesn't appear to be water proof, or crush proof, and is only scratch resistant. 

It is _bigger_, though .

I'll stick with the Pelican stuff. I think it's more resilient.

Just out of curiosity - where were you able to locate a Pelican 1010 case for only 10 bucks? That's a steal of a price, for that case. At _that _price, I'd gladly pick up a few more!


----------



## terjee (Sep 1, 2017)

I bought 50 of the waterproof cases that jon_slider linked to, the ones with green seal. 18650s will rattle, but that's easily fixable.
For EDC, I usually just stuff single or double 18650s in "battery condoms".
For any LiIon, you really want protection from them shorting. That rules out Powerpax for example, even though I like them otherwise.
For EDCing more (up to 6), there's also the Solarforce V2 battery case, available for around $10, sometimes less.


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 1, 2017)

david57strat said:


> The price seems nice, but it doesn't appear to be water proof, or crush proof, and is only scratch resistant.
> ...
> where were you able to locate a Pelican 1010 case for only 10 bucks? That's a steal of a price, for that case. At _that _price, I'd gladly pick up a few more!



here is where I found 1010 cases 
both the case I linked and the Pelican are made of the same material, polycarbonate
the link I gave you does say its waterproof

fwiw, I own another case from home depot, made by husky that is about 7x5x3", same unbreakable polycarbonate, same waterproof seal, but I could not find it online, maybe discontinued stock not sure..

I looked at all the Pelicans before I bought the Husky. The Pelicans of similar size cost 3x as much. I also actually prefer the latch on my Husky. The Pelicans have one advantage, maybe, they come with a liner (and a carabiner I won't use)

You may find the small size of the Pelican 1010 more useful, I respect your choices for your needs, mine are just different.. not necessarily better for you, but better for me


----------



## david57strat (Sep 1, 2017)

terjee said:


> I bought 50 of the waterproof cases that jon_slider linked to, the ones with green seal. 18650s will rattle, but that's easily fixable.
> For EDC, I usually just stuff single or double 18650s in "battery condoms".
> For any LiIon, you really want protection from them shorting. That rules out Powerpax for example, even though I like them otherwise.
> For EDCing more (up to 6), there's also the Solarforce V2 battery case, available for around $10, sometimes less.



I just noticed that the link that jon_slider provided, was for Home Depot, and there is one, literally two blocks away from me. I checked my store, on-line, and evidently, they have six of them in stock, and that price is marked down, from $15.97!

I'm not sure how comfortable I would be, putting a bunch of _batteries _in them, but they could be very useful for storing protecting other items. I'll check them out, some time tomorrow.

Thanks for the info, you guys!


----------



## david57strat (Sep 1, 2017)

jon_slider said:


> here is where I found 1010 cases
> both the case I linked and the Pelican are made of the same material, polycarbonate
> the link I gave you says its waterproof, I don't know why you would think it is not
> 
> ...



The link to the Home Depot box you described showed only these three bulleted items:



Constructed of impact and scratch resistant polycarbonate 
Features heavy-duty non-skid feet 
Includes adjustable dividers for multiple storage configurations 
 

There was no mention of the box being water proof. For me, batteries should absolutely be stored in water proof boxes, especially when traveling with them. 

I also see the vent as a plus. If the case is truly air tight, and gases need to escape from a battery, and there is absolutely nowhere for those gases to escape, that air tight case is going to explode. If you don't have an air tight case, it doesn't really matter, since the gases will just escape through the edges of the case.

But everyone's mileage varies. I understand, brother. All our needs are different. I appreciate you sharing the post, and will be checking out the box, tomorrow, for possible use for other items. It is a very reasonable price (and even on sale, at that), and since I could literally walk to my Home Depot in less than five minutes, I'd be foolish not to check them out


----------



## yazkaz (Sep 1, 2017)

@david57strat
Quite surprised at how you max out those Peli 1010s for battery storage and carry. Personally I stick to 1010 as well for travel, but only when I carry a small number of cells. 1020 is better at carrying more, but good organization is necessary.

For home storage I prefer the 1040.


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 1, 2017)

david57strat said:


> The link to the Home Depot box you described showed only these three bulleted items:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weird
here is what I see


Impact and scratch resistant polycarbonate
Waterproof up to 25 ft.
Heavy-duty non-skid feet and silicone mat
Stainless steel hinge pins
Carabiner included
Great for storing dry goods

I look forward to your impressions of what you find at Home Depot compared to the Pelican.
The Pelican Vent may be an advantage when traveling by airplane, it is intended to reduce the pressure inside the box when going UP to High Altitude. I do not know if the unvented Husky would blow itself apart on an airplane, have not tested that...


----------



## david57strat (Sep 1, 2017)

yazkaz said:


> @david57strat
> Quite surprised at how you max out those Peli 1010s for battery storage and carry. Personally I stick to 1010 as well for travel, but only when I carry a small number of cells. 1020 is better at carrying more, but good organization is necessary.
> 
> For home storage I prefer the 1040.


My reasoning for the initial 1010 case purchase was that I needed a solid case that I could use, when I traveled by air. Battery Junction had the 1010, with the right liner to house 12 CR123 batteries. It was perfect. All the other spec's (including the IP67 rating for waterproof ability), checked all possible boxes I could have imagined. Over the next few years, I've purchased three more (but without the CR123 liner foam). I love them.

I've never considered using larger cases for storing batteries, and these 10*1*0s do double duty, as travel cases, as well, and strictly for batteries; and so far, the four that I have are fitting the bill. 

The 10*4*0s look great, but they wouldn't really suit my purposes, for batteries, anyway. I kind of like to keep my batteries separated, with a case for each type of battery, and I honestly don't have enough 18650 batteries to actually fill a 1040 case...yet. Maybe a day will come when I do...?

I like that the cases have a snug fit, so there is no movement, of the batteries, whatsoever, even if the cases were jarred around (which they would be, on a plane, or in a car). It's safer for the batteries; something that's not really necessary, when simply storing something at home. But, like I said, I buy cases like these, so I can travel with them, as well, so I'm not doubling up on my purchases....and with the money I save, I can buy more flashlights . 

Gotta have more of those, right?


----------



## yazkaz (Sep 1, 2017)

david57strat said:


> Gotta have more of those, right?


Yes, yes. But this can get addictive as well. For me I started with the 1020, then 1010, then 1050 and 1060 (for other usages beyond flashlight/battery carry), and eventually the 1040.
Have at least two of each but will probably get more 10010 and 1020 whenever possible.


----------



## david57strat (Sep 1, 2017)

jon_slider said:


> weird
> here is what I see
> 
> 
> ...



It _is_ weird. I went back to the link you posted, hoping to find somewhere I could click, that might say "show more information", or "expand view", but no luck.

I don't see any advantage of the air equalization/purge valve, on a plane - at least, not for lithium ion batteries. When I last checked, TSA required all lithium ion batteries be in your carry-on luggage, anyway (You're not supposed to put them with your checked luggage), and the cabin is always pressurized, for a flight; so there wouldn't be any of those issues. If you _checked_ your batteries, and they _needed_ to vent, but couldn't, in a fully air-tight case, with no purge valve, that could be catastrophic. The case would explode.

I don't think there would be any issue with the Husky case exploding, in the cabin, or in the non-pressurized cargo hold, either, since that case is not air tight, anyway. If it _is_, it's not advertised as such. But, I'm also not sure how much faith I would have in the Husky case, for travel, as compared to the tried and true Pelicans. I'll have a better idea of how well constructed they are, once I have my hands on one, tomorrow.

More to come!


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 1, 2017)

david57strat said:


> more flashlights .


Yes curious, considering all the batteries you travel with, how many lights do you take?I tend to carry spare lights, I tell myself they make good spare battery carriers.. LOLand btw, IF I needed to carry CR123 cells, I would also have wanted that cool predrilled foam insert you scored for yoursI looked up the specs for the Pelican 1010, 1020, and 1040, and they all seem too short to carry 18650 vertically otoh, the Home Depot boxes are tall enough, the next challenge would be finding a suitable foam insert to separate each of them... but meantime creative use of a top and bottom slightly squished foam layer could be enough to immobilize the cells.[/QUOTE]


david57strat said:


> It _is_ weird. I went back to the link you posted, hoping to find somewhere I could click, that might say "show more information", or "expand view", but no luck.


I just scrolled down about 2 window sizes on my screen, I did not chose it from a submenu, but found a link for youThe waterproof specs Im reading are in the section titledProduct OverviewI look forward to your impressions.. to my eye, the most vulnerable part of the construction is the hinge, but I have not done any drop testing, and afaict the Pelican has a very similar hinge. My guess is they all come from the same manufacturer, but also made to different specs that the buyer may require, such as the different latch designs.More trivia and revealing personal data, file under differencesThe Pelican Latch is a 2 step affair, I find it aggravating.


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 1, 2017)

I don't know whats happening with that post formatting.. sorry for the run on paragraphs, I keep editing it, and it does not change on my end.

anyway, for your entertainment, and proof of waterproof claims:


----------



## david57strat (Sep 1, 2017)

jon_slider said:


> Yes
> curious, considering all the batteries you travel with, how many lights do you take?
> 
> I tend to carry spare lights, I tell myself they make good spare battery carriers.. LOL
> ...



This is a really tough question to answer. I haven't flown on a plane, since 2012. 

Back then, I was carrying these lights:






Left to Right:


Fenix E15 (CR123) 
Eagletac D25LC2 (18650) 
Maglite XL200 (3 AAA Eneloops) 
Pelican P7 (3 AAA Eneloops) 
Olight M20-X (18650 battery) 

Even at this point, I was using CR123s in just one light. The year prior, I was carrrying a Pelican 2320 and a 2390, and they all ran on CR123s. I haven't purchased a CR123 primary battery, in years, and I never will. Whatever lights I had that were designed for CR123-only use, I outfitted with CR123 LiFePO4 batteries; or in one instance, a 17650 battery). Any light that didn't support that format, was gone. I am *done *buying disposable batteries for a flashlight, ever again.

Anyway, that 1010 case that came, stock, and was specifically lined to fit CR123s, without any modifications (I bought at Battery Junction, by the way) was perfect - especially after my first experience traveling with CR123s (the year prior), where, during the security screening (my first ever, with CR123 batteries), the TSA agent somehow managed to mistake my 12-pack box of Surefire CR123 batteries, with a box of bullets. I decided at that moment, that I NEVER wanted to have that happen to me again, and _that_ was what prompted me to start researching travel worthy battery cases, after my trip home. 

All of this has changed radically, in the past five years,and that's a very long story, for another thread.

When I go to work, I carry a pack, and there are usually a dozen lights in that, almost exclusively in neutral white tints, and all, but one (my 26650 Fenix PD40 - a real workhorse) are running on a 18650 battery. That is my battery of choice, for EDC lights, hands down.

I'd probably keep things that way, for travel, now; so the CR23 case would definitely stay home, very likely, and I'd probably set aside those 14500 batteries, and end up using two 1010 cases, strictly for 18650 batteries, to fly, so I could comfortably carry as many as 20 18650s.

Since I never use primary batteries, what good are batteries without chargers? My options were pretty limited, back in 2012. At that time, all I had were a pair of Nitecore I4 v2s (very first lithium ion-capable charger I ever owned), and a La Crosse BC-700 (which I used strictly for NiMHs), and I carried those three. Essentially, I carried what I _had_. 

If I were to fly, that would not be possible, today. Now, I would probably toil (like any other died-in-the-wool flashaholic), for _hours, _over what to carry (I have eighteen chargers, and I like having options loll). So, I would probably end up carrying a pair of Nitecore SC4s, and a pair of XTAR SV2s; and I would want all of that in my carry-on. I'm not sure if it would even fit! Hopefully, the next time I travel to the Northwest, I can just _drive _there. That would so much easier. 

If I go to work, on any given day, I'm carrying this baker's dozen (mostly in a bag):






This can change, at any time, based on what I feel I might want or need to use. I carry them in this:





and this would actually be my carry-on piece. I don't really own a dedicated EDC bag. In this particular picture, I'm carrying one 1010 case, with four (possibly five) 18650 batteries, and a pair of 26650 IMR batteries. Works for me.

Probably more than you ever wanted to know, but there it is.


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 1, 2017)

david57strat said:


> This can change, at any time, based on what I feel I might want or need to use. I carry them in this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very kind of you to take the time to share an alternate reality 


david57strat said:


> Probably more than you ever wanted to know, but there it is.


LOL, I resemble that remark


----------



## david57strat (Sep 1, 2017)

I finally went over to my local Home Depot, to check out the Husky 11-inch Storage Cases.

Here are some pictures and observations. I apologize, in advance, for the crappy iPhone pictures:





These cases look a hell of a lot nicer than that of the website photo. I was favorably impressed with the _overall _fit and finish of the cases. I'm afraid I can't say the same for the rubber seal/gasket, though. See later pictures.






There seem to be all sorts of ways you can organize your items in these cases, with the provided clear plastic dividers, which fit nice and snugly. 

The base of inside of the entire compartment is also made of some sort of a a non-slip type of padding, which looked pretty nice.





A close-up of the rear hinge reveals very similar design to the Pelican case, as mentioned by other posters. I'm on the fence as to whether it's the same quality, not as good, or better.





The bottom of the case has a bunch of these rubber "feet". I think that's kind of overkill, and adds a lot of bulk to the outside of the box. Conversely, that may make it possible to stack multiple cases on top of each other, without them sliding around. That would be impossible with the 1010 cases, which are so rounded. They'd be slipping and sliding all over the place :|





This front hinge is all the more of a two-step process, than the Pelicans are, to open. I found it very awkward to open. The 1010 cases simply snap open, then the lid lifts right up. Perhaps some of the other Pelicans have that double hinge action, which I wouldn't like dealing with. 





Here is a close-up of one of the corners of the case. Looks okay, but not very robust - especially the inner seal that's supposed to make this box waterproof.It's just...lacking in heft. That's one part of the case (and a very important one, at that), that is _not_ husky lol. 





Front label - water proof to 25 feet. Cool; but for how long, and to what standard?
Only a 2 year _limited_ warranty - not so cool. 

The Pelican cases are guaranteed, unconditionally, for life, and have an IP67 1 meter, for 30 minutes water proof rating.





Rear label. These cases are made in China. That's neither good, nor bad, but would account for the much lower price.
Pelican stuff is still made here in the States.





Kind of a blurry close-up of the seal, at one of the corners. This is my chief complaint about these cases. The rubber seal didn't feel very solid, and it's super thin. I cannot imagine it holding up, with hard use, even for the two years that the warranty is supposed to cover.

It looks and feels like they just slapped some glue on, then slammed these seals over them, without taking a good look at the quality and uniformity of the seal, and QC-ing the installation. There probably is no QC to speak of, with these. I cannot imagine that being the case; not at this price.











Funny - I walked right past these, and didn't even notice they were there. I started looking at the bigger Husky cases, and wondered why they didn't have these where they were supposed to be. I went to ask about them at the front counter, and lady employee was kind enough to show me what I had overlooked.


----------



## david57strat (Sep 1, 2017)

xxLumian said:


> I've been using a Maxpedition Volta for awhile now and even though I have a few issues with it I still like it quite a lot. Works well for carrying the basic AA/AAA/CR123's
> For just carrying those types of batteries it works well but if you have AAA's in there they tend to rattle around so I just keep a small 2"-3" piece of paracord to stuff next to the batteries, stops them moving around and making noise.
> Gotta second the Thyrm CellVault as well. Don't have any but have heard good things about them and they look solid. Probably going to have to pick a few up soon


This is a pretty late response to this particular post, but still relevant, to some, as people are always looking for decent ways to store their batteries, while on the go, or otherwise.

More than a few years back, I was also using Volta nylon cases (I had one in Black, and one in Tan. Have managed to lose both), and they worked pretty well for standard AAA, AAA alkaline or Eneloops, or for CR123 primaries. I got away with carrying some RCR123s (16340), but it was a snug fit.

Protected 14500 batteries were a real hassle; not because they wouldn't fit in the tubes, but because they were just long enough that they wouldn't allow the plastic inserts to snap fully closed properly; but I used them anyway.

At some, I stopped carrying AA, AAA, and CR123-only lights, altogether, as I got into the lithium ion rabbit hole, where I'm still very deeply entrenched now, lol.

I picked up a third one of these Volta cases, and used the exterior to house a little Anker 5200 mAh battery, then later, a 13000 mAh battery and a Lightning cable for my iPhone; but these things keep disappearing on me lol. 

Just the other day, I picked up a Lowepro Tahoe 25 II (camera case...?), from Target, and that seems to be working out well for the 1300 mAh Anker battery and a few cables. It's a little roomier case:

http://store.lowepro.com/tahoe-25-ii






Here it is, shown next to that 13000 mAh Anker battery/USB Charger, which has been a real life saver, on more than one occasion.





Maxpedition Volta case, in Black. The Velcro closures on these things are super strong, like industrial strength, even after a few years of very heavy use.





Standard plastic insert for the batteries, that comes with the case. The two sides are modular, and can be separate, if wanted. They just slide apart.




The use of a little piece of foam made it possible to keep my AAA batteries from rattling around, while in transit.

The only batteries I ever seem to EDC now, are 18650 and 26650, and I've switched over to Pelican 1010 casess, which are just incredible little cases for the money (Please see Post #35).


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 2, 2017)

david57strat said:


> These cases look a hell of a lot nicer than that of the website photo. I was favorably impressed with the _overall _fit and finish of the cases. I'm afraid I can't say the same for the rubber seal/gasket, though. See later pictures.
> 
> This front hinge is all the more of a two-step process, than the Pelicans are, to open. I found it very awkward to open. The 1010 cases simply snap open, then the lid lifts right up. Perhaps some of the other Pelicans have that double hinge action, which I wouldn't like dealing with.
> 
> ...



Outstanding detailed compare and contrast. I agree with all your observations and comments, thank you.

some added info on the Made in USA Pelican brand. Its true, the cases Pelican builds are assembled in the USA. They use case body moldings from overseas, made to Pelicans contract specifications. That is why the hinge design is so similar. Then Pelican invests in upgraded rubber seals, and their own preferred latch mechanism. Quality costs extra.. get what you pay, etc

then again, I did not try the 11" Husky, mine is the 7". The seals seem fine, the corners meet symmetrically with no unusual twist.. etc.. Im happy, I got off cheap, my box cost $10, 1/3 a similar size Pelican, (at the local West Marine), and is more volume than a 1010, which in my application is more useful. But now it looks like a 1010 can be had online for close to the same price as the Home Depot option currently available, which is the 11", and possibly overkill.. otoh, for a cell phone on a boat trip, with a few other items including a flashlight or two.. whats not to love about a polycarbonate box with a good working seal.. :

It also seems clear that for people carrying 18650, the 1010 Pelican is a well deserved favorite.
Choices are good. Check the Home Depot seals, or go for the sure thing and buy Pelican 
Taste of quality lingers long after the price is forgotten.. etc


----------



## Modernflame (Sep 2, 2017)

Great thread. I'm glad this one got resurrected. The Thrym Cell vault is no longer a new product, but if anyone is considering a purchase, I own both the original and the Cell Vault XL. The original is not without merit, but if you fill it with 3 x CR123, the topmost cell will rattle inside the tube. I remedied this with a piece of foam, but it proves awkward when trying to handle the foam and withdraw the cells from the tube. I was surprised by this apparent design flaw. Nothing annoys more than a rattle.

The Cell Vault XL carries six CR123 batteries without any rattle, but the old Surefire SC 1 spares carrier is far more compact, even with the wasted space in the middle.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 2, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> .... the old Surefire SC 1 spares carrier is far more compact, even with the *wasted space* in the middle.



Wasted space ?!? But what about if your lamp burns out :huh:

:devil:


----------



## david57strat (Sep 2, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> Great thread. I'm glad this one got resurrected. The Thrym Cell vault is no longer a new product, but if anyone is considering a purchase, I own both the original and the Cell Vault XL. The original is not without merit, but if you fill it with 3 x CR123, the topmost cell will rattle inside the tube. I remedied this with a piece of foam, but it proves awkward when trying to handle the foam and withdraw the cells from the tube. I was surprised by this apparent design flaw. Nothing annoys more than a rattle.
> 
> The Cell Vault XL carries six CR123 batteries without any rattle, but the old Surefire SC 1 spares carrier is far more compact, even with the wasted space in the middle.



Back when I was looking for ways to store/travel with CR123 batteries, I considered Surefire's SC1; but they are far more expensive (than the Pelican 1010), will only house six batteries, and are not fully shock proof.

Whaaaat?

Why in the world do Surefire offer up such rugged lights, but not offer up accessories that are just as rugged? I will never understand this.

The Cell Vault XL looks pretty rugged ; but for the price of one of those, I could almost buy three of the 1010s, and house up to 30 protected, button top 18650 batteries, securely, with all of the protections afforded by the Pelican case.


----------



## david57strat (Sep 2, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Wasted space ?!? But what about if your lamp burns out :huh:
> 
> :devil:



I kind of gave up on incandescent lights, altogether, about five years ago - although I still own two, that I save, just for nostalgia's sake, but I never really use them, any more.

Back then, they didn't have the amazing selection of neutral and warm tints available; but now that they do, I can't imagine why anyone would want to continue using an incandescent light, when LEDs are so much more (potentially) powerful (but usually with multiple output settings to choose from), reliable (longer lasting), never burn out (unless they're abused, like by applying too much voltage to them), have regulated (constantly maintained) output, are far more efficient, and (in the P60 realm) are easily interchangeable, depending on your lighting needs. 

Oh, and quite a number of them don't require the use of the dreaded and antiquated gutless wonder of an alkaline battery, either . I detest alkaline batteries, or lights that require the use of them. 

You can literally buy a drop-in that's _so _warm, you'd _swear _it was incandescent lamp, but without any of the weaknesses of the incandescent (for those of you that swear by warm light, which has many uses).

I'm a huge P60 fan, obviously.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 3, 2017)

david57strat said:


> I kind of gave up on incandescent lights, altogether, about five years ago - although I still own two, that I save, just for nostalgia's sake, but I never really use them, any more.
> 
> Back then, they didn't have the amazing selection of neutral and warm tints available; but now that they do, I can't imagine why anyone would want to continue using an incandescent light, when LEDs are so much more (potentially) powerful (but usually with multiple output settings to choose from), reliable (longer lasting), never burn out (unless they're abused, like by applying too much voltage to them), have regulated (constantly maintained) output, are far more efficient, and (in the P60 realm) are easily interchangeable, depending on your lighting needs.
> 
> ...



I still use an (incandescent) SureFire A2 nearly daily. It provides a beautiful warm 100 CRI beam, has soft-start regulation, and is modified to run on rechargeable cells.

As an interesting comparison, I recently carried both the A2 and an OR BOSS triple. Although the total lumen output was obviously massively different ( and the high on the BOSS was detuned from "max/afterburner" ) ... nevertheless, the A2 compared very favorably overall, in terms of function as a "thrower" :shrug:


----------



## Modernflame (Sep 3, 2017)

archimedes said:


> I still use an (incandescent) SureFire A2 nearly daily. It provides a beautiful warm 100 CRI beam, has soft-start regulation, and is modified to run on rechargeable cells.



I gave my A2 to a friend many years ago, but I don't remember it as having a 100 CRI beam. Whenever the incandescent light is engaged, the three "white" led's are as well. I always though the combination of the two was a bit odd.

Sorry if this is off topic. 

@David57. I also celebrate the excellence that is the Pelican 1010. They are perfect for all varieties of 18650. My post about the Cell Vault vs the SC1 was in regard to CR123's, which don't require shock insulation.


----------



## vadimax (Sep 4, 2017)

I use this one:







Not that expensive yet functional.


----------

